# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مدارک لازم برای ثبت نام دانشجویان انصرافی در دانشگاه جدید

## کنکوری 96

*سلام
کسی اطلاعاتی داره مدارک لازم برای ثبت نام دانشجویان انصرافی که از طریق کنکور سراسری دانشگاه جدید قبول میشن و برای صدور معافیت تحصیلی جدید لازمه چیه ؟
تشکر*

----------


## کنکوری 96

up

----------


## کنکوری 96

> یه برگه اخر دفترچه ثبت نام هست که اونو باید ببری دانشگاه امضا کنی


نه . منظورم اینه که برگه انصراف دانشگاه قبلی لازمه ؟؟؟

----------


## کنکوری 96

> نمیدونم هر دانشگاهی متفاوته در هر صورت شما اگر انصراف داده باشی اون برگه تاییدیه انصرافت رو داری اگر نیاز بود بهشون بده دیگه


پس معافیت قبلی رو کی لغو میکنه ؟!

----------


## کنکوری 96

> الان شما دقیقا سوالتون چیه؟ دانشج.ی انصرافی هستید و الان دارید واسه کنکور میخونید؟


بله 
3 تا نامه دادن موقع انصراف بهم لان دقیقا موندم که باید چیکارشون کنم . پلیس+10 میگه الان تحویل نمیگیریم سایت نظام وظیفه پرسیدم میگن برو تحویل بده اینجا هم که کسی جواب قطعی نمیده ! هم گیج شدم و هم نگران

----------


## ascetic

> نه هنوز مثل تو نشدم که نخود هر اشی بشم استارتر سوالشو درست نپرسیده بود یه کلمه مینوشت نظام وظیفه چی میشد؟ منم جواب سوالشو که نوشته بود مدارک لازم برای دانشجویان انصرافی در دانشگاه جدید رو دادم شما بجا این مزه پرونیا جواب دوستتو واسش پیدا کن


حالا  شما جواب دادی ک الکی  پست گذاشتی ......

داداش خب از دانشگاه قبلیت بپرس  خو
بعدشم معافیتت باید باطل بشه  ی مهلت یکساله بهت بدن  برای  خدمت رفتن یا ورود ب دانشگاه  بعدی 
احتمالا سرو کارت با  مأمورین خدوم +10 باید باشه

----------


## Mahdi.T

> پس معافیت قبلی رو کی لغو میکنه ؟!


تا اونجایی که من میدونم معافیت قبلیت لغو شده
وقتی انصراف قطعی میدی خود دانشگاه موظفه به نظام وظیفه اعلام کنه(اگر هم لغو نکردن که چه بهتر)اون نامه ها هم یه مدرکیه که تو دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی هم یه مدرکیه که موقع ثبت نام جدید ببری پلیس+۱۰ و معافیت جدیدتو بگیری
دیگه هم الکی خودتو اذیت نکن.مطمئن باش هر کار خاصی قرار باشه انجام بشه بهت میگم.

----------

